# Which is the best HID flashlight today?



## carmen (Aug 6, 2010)

Which is the best HID flashlight in each of these two categories today?

1. One hand style (e.g. like maglite)
2. Larger style (with batterybox, handle etc.)


----------



## 300winmag (Aug 6, 2010)

Define best........
What are you using it for?


----------



## Ilikelite (Aug 6, 2010)

Check out polarion and their 5000 lumen light but you better be a high roller to afford it.


----------



## carmen (Aug 6, 2010)

The usage is outdoor and large fields, so i need a light that throws far away.
Although with a little widh on the beam. Not like laser.


----------



## AEHaas (Aug 6, 2010)

3 lights will do as you ask, the Polarion PH40, AELight 35-50 and TI-L70. The properties of each vary. Read up on each then pick the one that meets your additional needs.

aehaas


----------



## Patriot (Aug 7, 2010)

It sounds as if your question is primarily aimed at ergonomics. 

Carry handle lights will typically allow greater battery capacity, higher wattage, and better ergonomics unless the HID light is a compact, 24W type.


----------



## troller_cpf (Aug 7, 2010)

IMHO:



carmen said:


> Which is the best HID flashlight in each of these two categories today?
> 
> 1. One hand style (e.g. like maglite)


 
Microfire Warrior K3500




carmen said:


> 2. Larger style (with batterybox, handle etc.)


 
can't decide among XeVision XeRay 50W _or_ Titanium Innovations L70 for very big lights.
for smallers, any Polarion should be the best


----------



## Ray_of_Light (Aug 7, 2010)

My vote is for the MicroFire Warrior III, or K3500R.
A little bigger than a 2D flashlight, very good quality built. It is not bright as the PH40, but it is one fifth of the price...

Anthony


----------



## dkoong (Aug 7, 2010)

im biased. ph50 polarion all the way


----------



## Johnyjackpot (Aug 7, 2010)

I love my Polarion X1. And saved $ over Ph40 and it's very balanced in hand.


----------



## Toke (Aug 7, 2010)

This one got reviews as pretty good for the price.

At $80 it is a good starting point.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 8, 2010)

My vote would not be on the Microfire for two reasons, the price and the color temperature. I purchased mine when it first became available and for around $375. Although it's a handy size and thus far has been reliable, it's not inexpensive at $500+. I could better justify the price if it was a 4300K bulb but instead it's a very blue 7000K bulb. Honestly, I think the Tactical HID is a better value at around $200. If you're prepared to spend $500+ on a Microfire with blue beam I can sincerely recommend that you instead purchase the LED powered Olight SR-90. It's really a better value and has the better all-around beam.

Alternately, a Polarion X1 can be had for around $1200 used if you keep your eyes open and they really are magnitudes better than any other light I can thing of at that price, or pure retail.


----------



## MannyDLights (Sep 1, 2010)

I just bought one of these ...... 

I have nothing to do with this business.... But I'm so happy and on a budget this is one of the best deals on a light I have ever gotten ......

To keep in your vehicle or in security or police it's fantastic !!!

Worth every cent !!!!
:thumbsup:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...507870&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3109wt_919


----------



## dajab77 (Apr 3, 2011)

Cant go wrong with Stanley HID0109 HID Spotlight. IMHO.
*
*


----------



## seven11 (Apr 6, 2011)

Toke said:


> This one got reviews as pretty good for the price.
> 
> At $80 it is a good starting point.



Yep I have one. I got mine for $35 bucks. Best money I ever spent. I don't think you can find a better HID for the price. But it's nothing compared to the polarion's and such being discussed here. Those are in a whole different class of lights.


----------



## Archa4 (Apr 8, 2011)

I can suggest a light somewhere in the middle (not so small but also not a biggie) - Catapult V3: Throws far (450m) and has a descent width.
As a biggie i would suggest Titanium Innovation L35 (1000m, and a big width)


----------



## Louhikaarme (Apr 10, 2011)

Well I for go Polarion PS PH50 all the way. Thats the one,


----------



## jeowf (Apr 12, 2011)

I love the polarion's design (handheld) and 5000 Lumen, 40 watt light but i saw the Titanium Innovation's L70 (box type) locator 7000 lumens, 70 watt for $1000 instead of polarion's $2200 price tag. But the polarion is like half the weight.


----------



## B789 (Jun 2, 2011)

Handheld-Polarion PH40 if $ no object or the Microfire Warrior K3500R sanity (budget) prevailing!


----------

